# Mainpean Dialer



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir ebenfalls einen Mainpean Dialer (01908804.. =  p2p.....) eingefangen. Rechnung für die zweimalige Einwahl über 200 € nicht bezahlt, Anzeige bei Polizei gestellt  und Anwalt eingeschalten.
Mußte allerdings dokumentieren wie der Dialer auf die Festplatte kam! Anhand der Temporary Internet Files ist es mir auch weitesgehen gelungen. 
Jetzt braucht der Anwalt eine Dokumentation darüber, das der Dialer sich automatisch bzw. ungewollt einwählt - da Mainpean behauptet das das nicht der Fall sei.

Meine bisherige Dokumentation beläuft sich darüber wie der Dialer auf die Platte kam, sich das erste mal eingewählt hat und an einem anderen Tag sich  upgedatet hat und dadurch die zweite Einwahl zustande kam.

Da ich gleich die 0190 Nummern sperren ließ und bis dahin kein Internet nutzte, kann ich auch kein weiteres ungewolltes Einwahlverfahren nachweisen.

Wo kann ich relevante Einträge im PC finden, die darauf hinweisen, das er sich jederzeit wieder zuschalten kann??

Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Gruß SlizerX


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Oktober 2003)

@ SlizerX


Druck es aus und gib Deinem Anwalt dies: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545


----------



## tonnos-berlin (14 Oktober 2003)

"Jetzt braucht der Anwalt eine Dokumentation darüber, das der Dialer sich automatisch bzw. ungewollt einwählt - da Mainpean behauptet das das nicht der Fall sei. "

Da bin ich sehr auf die Dokumentation gespannt Herr Grimm....

Gruß Tonno


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Oktober 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich sehr auf die Dokumentation gespannt Herr Grimm....


Was war das? Ist das die unverbindliche Variante von "Ich weiß, wo Du wohnst, wo Dein Auto steht und Deine Kinder zur Schule gehen..."?

Oder sind die Pfründe so geschrumpft, dass Du genau sagen kannst, um wen es sich hier handelt?


----------



## Chemiker (14 Oktober 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tonnos-berlin bringt hier die -Gebrüder Grimm- ins Spiel, =Märchenschreiber= !!  Sehr dreist, dieser Vergleich !! :evil: 

Alle weiteren Komentare zu dieser Kombination lasse ich lieber aus dem Forum, sonst wird mein Posting (zu Recht) restlos geschwärzt. :roll: 

chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Oktober 2003)

Ach so! Ironie!?! Sarkasmus!!!
Wir haben doch so schöne Smilies...
 :roll:


----------



## Chemiker (14 Oktober 2003)

> Ach so! Ironie!?! Sarkasmus!!!



Wenn ich mir der Sache sicher bin (das es nicht geht !), lehne mich zurück und lasse die anderen rödeln. unk: 




			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich sehr auf die Dokumentation gespannt Herr Grimm....
> 
> Gruß Tonno


Wozu sollte ich da noch Smilies setzten !!??
 :zunge: 

Mag ja sein, das tonnos-berlin viel in Sachen Dialer (Mainpean) getan hat, doch kann ich darin noch nicht den selbslosen Helfer sehen.  :holy: 
Für mich hat das einen herben Beigeschmack von "Vorteil in eigener Sache" wenn ich die Beschwerden =kulant= abhandel.

Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## dvill (14 Oktober 2003)

@ SlizerX 

Bei dem Dialer lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall, auch die Systemeinstellungen zu dokumentieren. Bei vergrößert eingestellter Systemschrift, was für den PC-Besitzer eine völlig legitime Ergonomie-Einstellung ist, zeigt dieser Dialer oft den Preis nicht mehr an.

Ansonsten sind Schriftfarben, Deutlichkeit der Anzeigen wichtig. Gemäß FST-Kodex darf die Werbung nicht irreführend bezüglich des wirklichen Angebots sein usw.. Was wurde versprochen, welches Produkt geliefert?

Alles zusätzlich zur grundsätzlichen Argumentation wie erwähnt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Gutachter (19 Oktober 2003)

*Temp. Internet-Dateien sichern*

Dann auch alle temporäre Internetdateien sichern 
und ab Windows NT/2000 auch in den 
Eieignisanzeigen suchen, was zu dieser Zeit passiert ist.

Der Dialer selber muss nicht das Problem sein.
Woher wissen Sie, daß der Dialer gewählt hat ?


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Oktober 2003)

An die Herren SlizerX, Tonno und Grimm:



			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> "Jetzt braucht der Anwalt eine Dokumentation darüber, das der Dialer sich automatisch bzw. ungewollt einwählt - da Mainpean behauptet das das nicht der Fall sei. "
> 
> Da bin ich sehr auf die Dokumentation gespannt Herr Grimm....
> 
> Gruß Tonno



Es ist im Moment durchaus mehrheitlich so, dass der Anspruchsteller beweisen muss, dass ihm ein einredefreier Anspruch zusteht. 

Daher mag die Dokumentation für den strafrechtlichen Strengbeweis notwendig sein - woraufhin sich Herr T. aus Berlin entspannt zurück lehnen möchte  :bandit: 

Für den zivilrechtlichen Beweis des Zahlungsanspruchs ist hingegen die Beweislast bei Mainpean, dass der Dialer ordnungsgemäß gearbeitet hat, was grundsätzlich auch vor dem 15.08.2003 gegolten hat. Seit diesem Datum dürfte sich ein theoretischer "Anscheinsbeweis" zu Gunsten von MP ohnehin endügltig erledigt haben (vgl. http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/031010_01.php).

Also: Mache ruhig die Dokumentation, SlizerX - und Sie bitte Ihre Hausaufgaben, Herr Tonno.

Liebe Gebr. Grimm - zu euren Zeiten gab's keine Dialer - hat auch was für sich, was?  :holy:


----------



## dvill (20 Oktober 2003)

Der Vergleich mit den Gebr. Grimm hinkt, leider.

Der Dukatenesel war nur erfunden und blieb für Zuhörer der Geschichte weitgehend folgenlos.

Die real existierenden Dialer unter Eselfilme & Co. scheiden richtiges Geld aus, aber zur falschen Seite, und es ist ein Albtraum, aus dem man nicht einfach nur aufwachen muss.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2003)

Danke erstmal an alle - für die Tips und Ratschläge !!

Um die Sache etwas zu präzisieren:

Es ist meiner Tochter auf ihrem PC (XP-Home, ISDN) passiert - natürlich beim Besuch einer Musikseite (Kazaa) eingefangen - sie kann auch nicht mehr sagen ob auf "ja" oder "nein" geklickt !

Auf jeden Fall habe ich (bin nicht unbedingt der PC-Experte) anhand der Telefonrechnung (Tag, Zeit), dem Temporary Internet Files (Seiten , Download) und Eintragungen in der Registry (Installation) alles was nach Dialer aussah zeitlich folgend per Bidschirmfoto dokumentiert.

dabei war nachzuvollziehen, dass  der Dialer sich am 04.08. installiert hat und sich um 13:11 für 23 min eingewählt hat.
Am 05.08 war sie wieder auf den entsprechenden Seiten und da muß sich das Teil wahrscheinlich upgedatet haben und um 14:38 erneut für 11 min 
eingewählt.

Ob das schon eine automatische Einwahl ist vermag ich nicht zu sagen zumal es dem Anwalt anscheinend nicht ausreichte - aber mehr kann ich nicht liefern.  
Eine weitere Einwahl gab es auch nicht, da die 0190er Nummern dann gesperrt waren.

SlizerX


----------



## sascha (22 Oktober 2003)

> Ob das schon eine automatische Einwahl ist vermag ich nicht zu sagen zumal es dem Anwalt anscheinend nicht ausreichte - aber mehr kann ich nicht liefern.



Eine automatische Einwahl wirst Du bei Mainpean-Dialern auch nicht finden. Möglicherweise irreführende Behauptungen durch Webmaster wie "kostenloses Zugangstool" oder "KaZaA 2.6 Download - KaZaA Lite 2.6 Download" (hinter diesen Links startet dann tatsächlich der Download eines kostenpflichtigen Dialers) dagegen schon...


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Oktober 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Eine automatische Einwahl wirst Du bei Mainpean-Dialern auch nicht finden. Möglicherweise irreführende Behauptungen durch Webmaster wie "kostenloses Zugangstool" oder "KaZaA 2.6 Download - KaZaA Lite 2.6 Download" (hinter diesen Links startet dann tatsächlich der Download eines kostenpflichtigen Dialers) dagegen schon...




Ob aber einer derWebmaster éine automatische Einwahl über mitgegebene Parameter erreicht hat, ist heute nicht mehr zu sagen und zu belegen. Deshalb Blick in die Beweislastumkehr.


----------



## Counselor (22 Oktober 2003)

Hier wird jedenfalls die Arbeitsweise eines Dialers beschrieben:

http://www.mdcs.net/html/dialer_kmd_esfrde.html

Counselor


----------



## Gutachter (22 Oktober 2003)

*Zusätzliche Information in INDEX-DAT*



			
				SlizerX schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erstmal an alle - für die Tips und Ratschläge !!
> 
> Auf jeden Fall habe ich (bin nicht unbedingt der PC-Experte) anhand der Telefonrechnung (Tag, Zeit), dem Temporary Internet Files (Seiten , Download) und Eintragungen in der Registry (Installation) alles was nach Dialer aussah zeitlich folgend per Bidschirmfoto dokumentiert.
> 
> SlizerX



Noch als Ergänzung: in der INDEX.DAT findet man noch schön die URLs der Seiten. In Kombination mit den Temporären Seiten bekommt man eine ziemliche genaue Abfolge, was passiert ist.

In meinem letzten Fall konnte ich dabei bei einer dänischen Firma schön belegen, daß hier kein Dialer eine Frage gestellt hat, sondern nach dem Download (Zustimmung unklar) die Anwahl dann ungefragt erfolgt ist.

Und statt Fotos: z.B. mit IRFANVIEW kann man schöne Bildschirmkopienen machen.


----------



## Gutachter (22 Oktober 2003)

*INDEX.DAT + anderer Dateiexplorer*



			
				SlizerX schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erstmal an alle - für die Tips und Ratschläge !!
> 
> Auf jeden Fall habe ich (bin nicht unbedingt der PC-Experte) anhand der Telefonrechnung (Tag, Zeit), dem Temporary Internet Files (Seiten , Download) und Eintragungen in der Registry (Installation) alles was nach Dialer aussah zeitlich folgend per Bidschirmfoto dokumentiert.
> 
> SlizerX




Noch als Ergänzung: in der INDEX.DAT finden sich noch die verwendenen URLS.
Bei der Betrachtung der temporären Internetdateien ist zu beachten, 
dass der Internetexplorer an dieser Stelle nicht die tatsächlcihen Dateien anzeigt sondern eine Umwandelung vornimmt. Man muss deshalb ein anderes Program verwenden, z.B. den Win-Commander oder so was. Nur der zeigt die tatsächlich vorhandenen Dateien an. Mit "Eigenschaften" kann man dann auch die Sekunden erkennenund damit sekundengenau den Ablauf der Ereignisse verfolgen.


----------



## Counselor (22 Oktober 2003)

Tipp: Die Index.dat kann mit Notepad geöffnet werden

Counselor


----------



## Gutachter (22 Oktober 2003)

*Index öffen*

Problem ist, das man da Verzeichnis (und damit die Datei) teilweise nicht sieht,
sondern es vom Windows-Explorer anders dargestellt wird.
Dann wertet der Internetexplorer diese Index-dat selber aus. 

Wovon das abhängt, wie die tempopären Interfiles 
zu sehen sind oder nicht, habe ich noch nicht durchschaut.


----------

